# cm9 - "unfortunately, setup wizard has stopped" error



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

nobody rip me apart. tried searching forums and got zero hits.

at "touch the android to begin", you get the error message in the topic title.

anyone know how to fix this? first thing that pops up with cm9 and you can't do anything except go into settings and enabling wifi but then you're stuck with nothing.

thanks.

jin


----------



## Hieutt (Jan 18, 2012)

just press 4 angles on the screen and you can continue







from the left to the right, from top to bottom


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

hmmm, haven't tried that but thanks.

what worked for me is this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15509-releasealpha0-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/page__view__findpost__p__398593

this added a step on first boot where android updated itself and then i was good to go!

jin


----------



## Goofus (May 28, 2012)

Successfully worked when I touched the four corners (angles) of the device beginning top left - top right - bottom right - bottom left. Made a relative very happy! Thank you, and how did you come about this resolution?


----------

